# the stripers have arrived on my line?



## plinwing (Oct 8, 2003)

34 inch monster snacking on peanut bunker decided to be the unfornunate dinner menu tonight. october 9,2003-- 8:10 pm between the long port ocean city bridge and the jetty.
The fish of the year ( at least my year) caught with a gamagatsu circle hook on 25 lb. mono. Caught two throw backs at 15 and 17 inch size. Felt the tug and straighted rod verticllly and ran backward 7 yards setting the hook. The fish not to be out done ran about 10 yards herself until a quick twist tightened drag. opps to tight let a little go and the game began. Bring in 8 yds fish fish take back 4yds. until the hungriest man on the east coast picked that big mamma up on the wet sand. Thanks for the spot MANIYUNK JAKE - a true sportsman.
Lucky you LBI folks the angler of the week was just about to invade your state park.
Ocean City bound till I strike out.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi congradulations....We stopped there and fished the early high-tide but we didn't catch anything. They've said its a very good spot after dark.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings plinwing!

Congrats on a great catch! There's a lot of little spots in that area that can give up some really nice fish. The Longport Jetty should get hot later on in the year, but that new pier is producing keepers now. All the sodbanks at the causeways hold fish, too. Just gotta be in the right place at the right time....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings again, plinwing!

Forgot to add that the state park is ISLAND BEACH, not LONG BEACH ISLAND. Island Beach is the next island up (north) of LBI. Island Beach State Park (IBSP) is one of the best spots in NJ for surf fishing, but you pretty much need an ORV. There's also decent surf fishing at the north end of Island Beach at Point Pleasant.


----------



## plinwing (Oct 8, 2003)

Thursday a week later and KABOOM another monster ------ 32 inch delicious bass a striping through my taste buds----
Oct. 17, 2003 at about 30 minutes into the new day--12:30 on the ocean city side of the Long Port Bridge beach.
Only caught one striper and had to suffer for this one. Hooked about what seemed about 50 small sand sharks before the big mama went a snacking on peanut bunker. I was just in the process of shedding my wader to relieve myself and before the zipper came down BOOM---Jumping not to pee myself and fighting the fish of the day -----This fish had alot of pull and several times really bent my pole to the max. The wierd thing about stripers is once they are on the beach they are calm . I feel they are stronger then big blues but once out of the water less violent. 
Mustad bait hook 6 with 25lb mono on a daiwa jupiter z 6000.
Thanks Manayunk for all your advise and enthusiasm for such a wonderfull sport ---LBI and the state park to the north I am sparring you another trip because if your catching 30 plus inch fish why move.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings plinwing!

There's an old saying: "You don't leave fish to find fish." Seems like you've found a working pattern, so stick with it until it dries up....

We call taking a leak "old reliable" because it never fails -- you're in the middle of relieving yourself and WHAM -- a hit!

Getting any pictures of those stripers?


----------

